# Chinese artist Cao Fei takes the Art Car into the 21st Century by going digital



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

I feel as if the M6 should be squatted vertically a bit more to mimic the Ford GT. If you look at the pit stop amount of times in a 24H race you would see BMW has the most, followed by Ferrari/Corvette, followed by Ford. If you try to find the reason why it's due to their size. Best way to see it as 350-scale, 400-scale, 450-scale but they are evened out due to restrictions. The reason why they are still competitive I think is due to the fact the yellow flags come out so the huge cap gets tightened and with good pit stop strategy the field remains where everyone has a chance to win. I think this is the reason why Bentley and the GTR couldn't participate in certain 24H races is because they would lose due to pitting all the time. The best way to show I am right is if you remove all yellow flag conditions where they bunch back up together and let them race 24H without pacing.


----------

